

Everyone needs good music for coding (a little side project of ours) - andr
http://thefeelgood.com/

======
rtf
When I want "coder background music" I just listen to a psytrance onine radio
station.

~~~
andr
trance is good, but for work? maybe that's why your coding isn't going so well
:)

~~~
kingnothing
Trance can get me in to the zone faster than anything else out there, music or
otherwise. Granted, I prefer progressive to psy, but everyone has his own
preference.

------
alexsolo
pandora.com is really good. When coding, I alternate between trance
<http://www.pandora.com/?sc=sh11364865758277320> and mellow hip-hop
<http://www.pandora.com/?sc=sh236914974523469512>

------
tjr
Since it doesn't seem taboo to plug your own business on this site, I'll
shamelessly promote one of my own non-software ventures:
<http://cdbaby.com/cd/trevisr/>

~~~
pepeto
cough cough ..yc is for programmers and sit...cough sites...

------
codesurgeon
I agree with the title of this post, but don't really get what the referenced
post is supposed to do in order to help. I think the topic is really
interesting and I'd like to know what other hacks are listening to.

I posted "Coding In Flow - Does Music Get You Higher?" on my blog in 2006 on
the very same topic listing my favorite music for certain development tasks.

[http://codesurgeonblog.com/2006/08/coding-in-flow-does-
music...](http://codesurgeonblog.com/2006/08/coding-in-flow-does-music-get-
you.html)

------
a-priori
Good music is important for me to get into "deep hack mode". Usually, it's
house, trance or something like that. One day last week though, though I had
David Wilcox's "Do the Bearcat" on repeat for about 2 hours. It was the most
productive 2 hours I've had in a month.

Who would have thought?

~~~
imsteve
The internet radio stations I listen to for programming music require each mix
(song) to be between 45 and 90 minutes, not fade or do other distracting
effects, and a couple other basic rules that make it quite good for
programming.

~~~
foonamefoo
Sounds interesting, which stations?

~~~
imsteve
I'm actually trying to make lists of the best programming music now. First,
I'm collecting databases of all the music I can find. The electronic genres
are the most elusive... I have a database listing about 16MM tracks and mixes
now. Once I get all that I'll finish making those lists.

I have found some decent web stations, but for the most part I just rip
hundreds of tracks from dozens of stations at a time and pluck out the couple
good songs and then repeat.

I'll get back to you on that.

------
gscott
You could make it so that if you are not coding fast enough it stops the
music.

------
mosburger
I've discovered a lot of "programming music" using last.fm, and I totally
agree on elecronic/trance for background. Lately I've been listening to a lot
of Boards of Canada. I can't recommend them enough.

------
pchristensen
Another music sharing service:

<http://www.jukefly.com/>

------
nose
What do you think of an app that analyzes text on your screen and plays
appropriate music.

------
ardit33
musicovery.com is good. I usually listen to electronica, down tempo, negative
mood.

The key is listening to music that has vocals and that are more monotonous.
Vocals can get distracting.

------
amohr
some good music there - although I prefer albums when I'm coding. I think it
provides good quantized units of time to work on things

------
simianstyle
daft punk

~~~
andr
doubletrue.

